#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Standard DS-1. Drill Stem Design and Inspection

## rvictor

Please, someone share:


Standard DS-1. Drill Stem Design and Inspection.See More: Standard DS-1. Drill Stem Design and Inspection

----------


## smallboy

Yes, This is my request too. Please post all 3 volumes.

----------


## khaledagwa

I need it too please

----------


## d_kushwah

I also need this, if someone have please upload

----------


## chz

Me too folks. Any body have this Standart ??? ... please open your harts

tks
Chz

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

please share

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

please ''ian123456'' upload DS-1 vol 2 
thank you

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

we are waiting

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

please shre Standard DS-1. vol2 - Drill Stem Design and operation

----------


## gusrak54

waiting mode on

----------


## LOST

thanks for sharing

----------


## thanhhaun

Thank to share thanhhaung@gmail.com

----------


## sika

Yes please, I would really appreciate if someone could share this with me!

See More: Standard DS-1. Drill Stem Design and Inspection

----------


## big_ignat

Good day! Where can I download the standard DS-1 vol. 2 and vol. 3? If you can give the link, please!

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## big_ignat

Thank you so much!

----------


## big_ignat

Thanks again for the standard! If you can please give a link to Volume 3, Drill Stem Inspection!

----------


## proz4c

Need Volume 1 and 3! Would be very nice if it would be uploaded...

----------


## megadeth61

If you could pass me the pdf would be more than appreciated.

----------


## unrepentant85

Can anyone please send me this standard?

----------


## MikePG

there u go,

it's not the newest one, but the differences are minimal from the newest training. 
That's all the volumes.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## megadeth61

> Can anyone please send me this standard?



Many thanks for the files

----------


## megadeth61

> Can anyone please send me this standard?



Many thanks for the files

----------


## lufs

Has anyone Shared this yet ?
I have volume two - i can upload tomorrow morning from the office.

----------


## ebook

I have them all.

See More: Standard DS-1. Drill Stem Design and Inspection

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Has anyone Shared this yet ?
> I have volume two - i can upload tomorrow morning from the office.



lufs, did you upload it somewhere?


ebook, share freely

----------


## MikePG

sorry chaps,

i've removed my link by accident.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MikePG

sorry chaps,

i've removed my link by accident.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

thank you man

----------


## vastaguen

thank you man

----------


## wight

Does anyone have a working link for Volume 3 available?

----------


## daniyar

Can anybody upload that files again?

----------


## daniyar

nobody?

----------


## megadeth61

> nobody?



Write down your e-mail, please!  I could upload it for you.

----------


## daniyar

sdanchik125@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## daniyar

Still did not receive anything.

----------


## MikePG

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Standard DS-1. Drill Stem Design and Inspection

----------


## daniyar

mega.nz does not work. Can you upload to 4shared?

----------


## haytham9d

Dears 

Please could you please upload DS1-1 Volume 1 

Thanks in advance

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oscaryan

please share ds1 vol3 addenda7 and ds1 vol4 addenda6... thanks

----------


## ThoTD

Pls share DS-1 BITS 4th, Feb-2017
Thanks in advance

----------


## GRABEKACOOL

Hi, can I have a copy of DS1?

----------

